# My 4 yr old car



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Not exactly exciting photos, but I am proud that my 4 yr old 330Ci still looks good after all these years.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks good. :thumbup: How many miles on it now, Al?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> Looks good. :thumbup: How many miles on it now, Al?


30192 miles


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Someone went to Jersey
Snows on?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

alee said:


> 30192 miles


You sure it's not 3019.2??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Someone went to Jersey
> Snows on?


I'm officially calling them "cold weather" tires, because we know snow ain't happening on my car.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> You sure it's not 3019.2??


Hey I drove 17k miles in my first year of ownership. Then, uh...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Orient is a killer color when it's shiny. :thumbup:


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

It's not really that difficult to keep it clean when it sits covered in a garage 360 days a year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Looks great, Al! :thumbup: 

I wish that my 3 year old E39 was that clean ...


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Looks great, Al! :thumbup:
> 
> I wish that my 3 year old E39 was that clean ...
> 
> .


Yours was dirty as it was 3 days old too  :angel:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yours was dirty as it was 3 days old too  :angel:


 uch:

You should see it now. 

Washed once since August. :eeps:

:madrazz:

.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It's gonna be 3 years soon and 80K miles, still looks good though (it's steel gray, BTW):


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, it's hard to believe four years have passed. I thought I was bad with the mileage. I just hit 22,000 miles a few days ago.  Hell, I put a little over 10k within the past year.

Hopefully, our cars will look this good four years from now.

Dan


----------

